# Las Vegas



## capjak (Jul 25, 2014)

Is it a bad idea to go to vegas in August due to how hot it is or is it bareable?


----------



## Luanne (Jul 25, 2014)

I've been to Las Vegas in August.  I wouldn't do it again.  It was pretty unbearable to walk around which meant we were taking the car a lot more than we normally would.

And I don't care if folks say it's a "dry heat".  Hot is hot.  Dry heat vs humidity is the difference between being in an oven or a sauna.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 25, 2014)

I just googled it and right now it's 109º.  Of course it is dry, which make a big difference, but that's still awfully hot for outside activities, or walking on the strip.


----------



## capjak (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks trying to figure out a quick vacay for anniversary from chicagoland.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 25, 2014)

Cooler areas on the West Coast:

-Sierras:  Tahoe and others

-Coastal Areas:  San Francisco, San Diego, Carlsbad, Carmel, Oregon, Washington


----------



## Luanne (Jul 25, 2014)

Come to Santa Fe.  Our summers are gorgeous!  Right now it's in the 80's.  It's dry here too and I'll tell you there is a big difference between being in the 80's in a dry heat and being in the 100's.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 25, 2014)

capjak said:


> Is it a bad idea to go to vegas in August due to how hot it is or is it bareable?





capjak said:


> Thanks trying to figure out a quick vacay for anniversary from chicagoland.



No, it's not a bad idea to come to Las Vegas in August, especially coming from Chicago.  I grew up in Chicago and I remember those hot humid summers.

Now it depends want you want to do outside and what part of August. July is our wettest month and therefore the most humid.  July could also be the hottest month, rolling into August.  The heat, humidity, rain all taper off toward the middle and the end of the month as you approach September.

You mentioned celebrating an anniversary, so exploring our many casino's, swimming, seeing some shows, and checking out our many restaurants sounds good for an anniversary fling. Just don't plan on walking from casino to casino, take a cab. 

Remember LV is an active thriving community where we go outside year round.  Many have to work in this heat.  Tonight we go to a play out at Red Rocks.  Although the play doesn't start till after 8 pm, we need to be there, outside in our seats, at 6 pm, sitting in the sun.  We take hats, use sunscreen, and drink plenty of water, until the sun goes down and the alcohol comes out of the icy cooler along with our dinner.

So I don't know what you plan to do outside, but just be prepared with sunscreen, a hat, & plenty of water.  And Oh yeah, we do have air conditioning and swimming pools.


----------



## STEVIE (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi, 
Our family vacationed last August in Las Vegas. We had a blast! It
was me, my husband and two teenage sons. No one ever complained or
moaned about the heat. If that's the month you can travel, I would certainly
go, have a great time.
Sue


----------



## presley (Jul 25, 2014)

I went last August, am going this August and probably for several more years in August.  It's not my choice as it is for a specific convention, but it was okay.  I decided not to run off and do anything major outdoors like the Hoover Dam or Red Rock Canyon, but in the evening, I was fine outside and in the shade.

If you will be indoors most of the time, like myself, then the outdoor temp really doesn't matter.  I was also okay running out to the store, enjoying live music by the pool.... easy stuff like that.  I saw lots of people outside walking around and saw a number of people running in the heat.  So, it really depends on what you plan on doing and what type of shape you are in.


----------



## CO skier (Jul 25, 2014)

capjak said:


> Thanks trying to figure out a quick vacay for anniversary from chicagoland.



I like the idea of the cooler areas.

Lake Tahoe - fly to Reno, NV and an hour later you are at Lake Tahoe.  The North Shore is quieter than South Lake Tahoe, but there are more dining options at South Lake Tahoe.  Traffic around the Lake is crazy on summer weekends after about 10 a.m.

Seattle -- traffic is difficult all the time.  A drive to Olympic National Park is worth the time.

San Francisco -- what city could be more romantic?  not even Paris.

Santa Barbara -- fine dining, the ocean and wine tours is a combination that can't be beat.


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 25, 2014)

I live in Vegas and try to leave town July and August. It's incredibly hot but also it's monsoon season so flash flooding occurs frequently. Flash floods are a killer, literally. Do not hike in any canyons during this time, it's too dangerous. They also make it tricky to drive around town sometimes. Monsoons also make it much more humid than usual. So July and August aren't exactly the best examples of the Mojave Desert's "Dry heat."


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 25, 2014)

Temps are always nice in LV:  72 degrees inside.  Cars are cool by the time the valet brings them.  (Not so good for hiking and strolling.)


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 26, 2014)

susgar said:


> Hi,
> Our family vacationed last August in Las Vegas. We had a blast! It
> was me, my husband and two teenage sons. No one ever complained or
> moaned about the heat. If that's the month you can travel, I would certainly
> ...


Just out of curiosity, what did your two teenage sons do while you were here?  I'm sure swimming was one thing.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 26, 2014)

PStreet1 said:


> Temps are always nice in LV:  72 degrees inside.  Cars are cool by the time the valet brings them.  (Not so good for hiking and strolling.)


Mt Charleston is a great place to go hiking during the summer.  You just have to be careful in July when we get the thunderstorms & flash floods. In the spring, there are trails that lead to waterfalls.

Nobody has mentioned going to Lake Mead and renting a boat.  A little hot out on the water, but a lot of fun & you jump in the water to cool off.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 26, 2014)

capjak said:


> Is it a bad idea to go to vegas in August due to how hot it is or is it bareable?



It is hot in Vegas in August. Yes! But it is dry heat. Remember 100 plus temps in the day time is dry heat.


----------



## STEVIE (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi,
My sons both say this was their best vacation. The pool at our resort was very nice. We also spent a day in "Old Vegas", I forget the name of the street. We also went to a really cool Mob experience which I think was at the Tropicana Hotel. Also, we went to a couple of really good shows. We chose not to do any long outside tours like the Grand Canyon. We did that when we visited Arizona a couple of years ago in the month of April.
Sue


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 26, 2014)

Interesting, since the Official high for yesterday (the day you are quoting) was only 104º.  

Is that hot, yes. Unbearable? No. It was only 99º until 3PM, because it was overcast. THAT was worse than later (to locals) since it was humid. Once it cleared, the humidity went down and the temperature went up.

The highest temperature of the day occurs between 4PM and 5PM this time of year. The low, which is about 6AM or 7AM is about 80º, and that is a good time to exercise, jog, etc, although remember to bring water. You are probably good to walk the Strip up to about 1-2PM. After that I'd plan to be poolside or inside somewhere until dinnertime or a bit later.

Fern



DeniseM said:


> I just googled it and right now it's 109º.  Of course it is dry, which make a big difference, but that's still awfully hot for outside activities, or walking on the strip.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 26, 2014)

susgar said:


> Hi,
> My sons both say this was their best vacation. The pool at our resort was very nice. We also spent a day in "Old Vegas", I forget the name of the street. We also went to a really cool Mob experience which I think was at the Tropicana Hotel. Also, we went to a couple of really good shows. We chose not to do any long outside tours like the Grand Canyon. We did that when we visited Arizona a couple of years ago in the month of April.
> Sue


Thanks, always wonder what parents do with their kids when they come to town.  By the way, there are a couple of new water parks that they recently opened and some new roller coasters, which include the one at Circus-Circus and the High Roller next to the Flamingo (make sure you get a Group-On for this one.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 26, 2014)

Fern Modena said:


> Interesting, since the Official high for yesterday (the day you are quoting) was only 104º.
> 
> Is that hot, yes. Unbearable? No. It was only 99º until 3PM, because it was overcast. THAT was worse than later (to locals) since it was humid. Once it cleared, the humidity went down and the temperature went up.
> 
> ...


When we were coming home from the play last night at Spring Mtn Ranch State Park at Red Rocks at 10:00 pm, people were running and jogging along Blue Diamond HWY with lights on their heads.  :hysterical:

We're Desert Rats in Las Vegas, we make do regardless of the heat or humidity, which is currently 99 degrees and 29% humidity at 11:00 am. 

This is the time of year when I get to use my in-ground pool in the back yard


----------



## capjak (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks everyone DW says no to Vegas...Wisconsin here we come....


----------



## eman072509 (Jul 30, 2014)

I just returned from staying at the Grandview Las Vegas.  Last Thursday it was 115 degrees at the west rim of the Grand Canyon.  I enjoyed it, but it was hot.


----------



## hjtug (Jul 30, 2014)

eman072509 said:


> I just returned from staying at the Grandview Las Vegas.  Last Thursday it was 115 degrees at the west rim of the Grand Canyon.  I enjoyed it, but it was hot.



Makes me wonder how hot it was down in the canyon.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 31, 2014)

capjak said:


> Thanks everyone DW says no to Vegas...Wisconsin here we come....


Wisconsin? And for an anniversary? :zzz:


----------



## blakebr (Jul 31, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> Wisconsin? And for an anniversary? :zzz:



Watching hay being grown and bailed, and cows being milked is exciting.


----------



## capjak (Jul 31, 2014)

blakebr said:


> Watching hay being grown and bailed, and cows being milked is exciting. :cla
> 
> 
> We enjoy the dairy...air... Did I spell that correctly?


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 1, 2014)

We rode to Wisconsin back in 2003 for the Harley-Davidson 100th anniversary, with my then new 2003 100th anniversary Ultra Classic (FLHTCUI).  We rode in the parade, toured the factory, eat and bought some of the great fresh cheese from the dairies that we visted, rode thru the rolling green country side, admired the red well maintained barns, and even went to the Dells and rode in a Duck.  And lets not forget the smell of those cows, especially what they leave behind on the ground.    

So although that trip may have been fun, I still don't see Wisconsin as an anniversary wonder land, especially when you own Marriott and Westin TS's. 
Oh well have fun and bring back some fresh curds: squeak, squeak. :hysterical:


----------



## buzglyd (Aug 1, 2014)

Hey! I had a 100th anniversary Ultra as well. Black and Silver. Had it for five years. 

I rode a 2012 BMW K1600GTL now.


----------

